# starter fertilizer instead of super phosphate recommendation



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

soil test comes back with low phosphorus levels.

recommendation is, *in addition* to the recommended standard fertilizer application, to *also* apply X lbs of 0-46-0 triple superphosphate or Y lbs of 0-20-0 super phosphate or many lbs of rock phosphate, per 1k sqft.

I'm in CT, apparently there's a phosphorus lawn stating we can't put down phosphorus fertilizer unless you have a soil test showing deficient or you are planting new seed... seems like a poorly worded law. Don't know how they can enforce it because I can go buy unlimited bags of starter fertilizer at depot/lowes or anywhere else.

but it's to reduce phosphorus run off, i get it, be responsible.

minding the nitrogen content, why can't I just use starter fertilizer 18-24-12?

It seems like my soil analysis recommendation is on the reckless side, throw down all this straight high concentration phosphorus. It seems like if I just coincide aregular simple 2 - 3 times a year fertilizer drop using 18-24-12 that would be a better safer way to bring phosphorus up out of the "below optimum" level? I don't need to correct P all at once with a huge single drop of it, wouldn't a a split application of a more reasonable concentration of P? An using starter fertilizer seems much more economical and easily obtainable?



> Soil test values for PHOSPHORUS are BELOW OPTIMUM.
> Apply 20 lbs of 5-10-5 or
> 10 lbs of 10-20-10 or
> 25 lbs of 4-1-4 or 4-3-4 (or the equivalent)
> ...


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Yes, you could use regular starter fert, with a couple of downsides. It would take more total apps and time to correct P levels since you'd be bound by nitrogen limits per app. Also, although it does not mention it, P is pretty immobile in the soil so you could benefit from incorporating that into the soil with a P app post-heavy aeration. If incorporating, you would probably only want to do that process once and do it right. Without incorporating, your soil below 2" will likely still be deficient if that depth was included in your soil sample.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Milorganite is a great option for raising P, too.

Other options are balanced fert like a 10-10-10.

Do it slowly. Don't apply more than 1 lb of P per month.

A combination of Milo, starter, balanced, and TSP should get you there quickly...you can pick the appropriate one each month based on weather and N application schedule. One year of dedicated P supplementation should make a huge dent. Eventually, it will work down into the soil.

The law is enforced mostly by restrictions on the products sold; there is no one to enforce what you do, nor should there be.


----------

